# New project- Panasonic Team Time Trial



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

My new project.. I just bought it off ebay a few minutes ago..

I've been looking for a funny bike to restore and this bike fit the bill perfectly

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200249308335&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=010

A full report will be coming when I receive the bike


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Welcome to the club my brother.......*

Everyone should have owned or indeed own an 80's funny bike - shame it's not a Roberts


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Cool. Looks similar to my Schwinn Prologue. Keep me/us informed of it's progress.
Dave
KC


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Your cup runneth over*

Not sure I will ever get into those TT funny bikes, a product of that era. At least you found a Panasonic which is probably the first of its ilk that I've ever seen. Will be interested to see your riding impressions. You going to be going geared or fixed? Is it 126mm in the back?




Dave Hickey said:


> My new project.. I just bought it off ebay a few minutes ago.
> 
> I've been looking for a funny bike to restore and this bike fit the bill perfectly
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm going geared....126 rear.... I've ridden a couple....The bike is certainly not meant for long distances...

I'll use it as a fun diversion from my other bikes or that occasional sprint tri that I keep telling myself I'm going to do


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Dave,
Make sure the ATA will allow "funny" frames into official events. I read that the ATA (or was it the USAC?) or one of the major organizing bodies ruled them out a few years ago. I thought the same of using a vintage TT bike but would hate to be pulled out of the race after the bike........ and asking is a sure way to get an ignorant "no".
We have local unofficial TTs and Tris pretty frequently and you might get away with it.
Dave
KC


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks for the tip...I'll check it out with the local groups


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Haha your top tube isn't level. Sorry, I had to make a stupid joke. Looks like it would be a fun bike to play with. I need a new fun bike. Off to ebay I go.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

It says 24" front, maybe they've mistaken it for 650? Nice find by the way. Do you plan on putting more modern bars on it?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's a 24" wheel not 650... The funny bikes of this era used 24" fronts or 650c...this one is 24"...If I'm not mistaken it's a weird size 24" too.. I believe it's 540mm instead of the more common BMX cruiser 520mm....

As for the handlebars, they are staying on...it's part of the charm of the bike( to me at least)


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> It's a 24" wheel not 650... The funny bikes of this era used 24" fronts or 650c...this one is 24"...If I'm not mistaken it's a weird size 24" too.. I believe it's 540mm instead of the more common BMX mini 520mm....
> 
> As for the handlebars, they are staying on...it's part of the charm of the bike( to me at least)


Yep 24" . . . I had a FunnyBike with a 24" Front wheel. I rode faster times on my road bike than I did that TT bike. I figured it was because the front wheel had to spin so much faster than the back because of the small size. The resisance was coming from the fact that air resistance grows exponentialy. 

The only real use I found for the small wheel is for team time trials because you can draft a little closer. 

One the other hand I think my tire was a POS, not many quality 24" tubulars.

They are fun to ride though.


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

Cool project Dave. What bar is that....LA '84? The 24" front makes for a true funny bike. I'm also working on a funny bike w/ a 24" front. It's a Araya Aero4. I'm looking for a disc for the rear.  

So what's the plan? Will you be making any changes or just cleaning it up a bit?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I hope the bar is an LA 84...I'll see when I get the bike..

I'm thinking of going full Sante since the bike already has Sante F+R derailleurs, shifter and freewheel... I might splurge and find the rest of the group...

We'll see what kind of shape everything is in when I get the bike


----------



## scarsgo (May 5, 2008)

I am glad you pulled the trigger on that one Dave. I don't know what I would have done with it. ;-)
If you want the stock NOS saddle... there is one on ebay.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm jealous, but I wouldn't fit on that thing anyway. 

Like all bike hipsters and retro-nerds, I lust after funnybikes. I'm set on getting one, just for fun and for the occasional unofficial TT once I get some more room. I'm angling for a Roberts, but anything '80s vintage will do just fine.


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm starting with this....









With the goal being to look more like this (sans Ghibli's)...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Holy crap..


...that bike deserves a thread all it's own..Don't bury that baby in this thread....

seriously, WOW


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> Holy crap..
> 
> 
> ...that bike deserves a thread all it's own..Don't bury that baby in this thread....


Sorry, I didn't mean to hijack your thread; :wink5:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Trust me, I don't mind at all...It adds some class to it but that baby is special


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

One of my favorite details on this bike is the way he routed the cables. Check out this shot of the rear drop-out. The cable enters the underside of the chainstay and comes out through drop-out.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

vxpro said:


> One of my favorite details on this bike is the way he routed the cables. Check out this shot of the rear drop-out. The cable enters the underside of the chainstay and comes out through drop-out.


There are very few bikes that I want so bad that I would sell my Peter Weigle.

A 3Rensho is one of them.... 

Where did you find it?


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> There are very few bikes that I want so bad that I would sell my Peter Weigle.
> 
> A 3Rensho is one of them....
> 
> Where did you find it?


ebay. I was nervous about it because the pictures were not very good but in the end, it arrived in amazing condition.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice project Dave! And the 3Rensho is cool too.

I spotted this one last night--although it looks like no other Bob Jackson I've see...
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-BOB-JACKSON-FUNNY-TIME-TRIAL-FRAME-SHOW-FRAME_W0QQitemZ230283825803QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230283825803&_trkparms=72%3A1031%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A3%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I seriously doubt that's a "BOB" Jackson. To my knowledge, they never built with Oria tubing and the "Bob Jackson" frame logos/decals have been consistent for over three decades.


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Funny Bikes*

Nice project Dave, complete with Shimano Sante ("white is right") and 24" front wheel. They harder to get hold of than the 650c ones. Look forward to seeing it completed.

VXPRO - beautiful detailing on that 3Rensho

Love these old funny bikes a snapshot of bike design in the 80’s with their quirky bent steel tubes - awesome. Following the UCI banning them for use in competition in the early 1990’s they were relegated to history - and our garages or bike-rooms. 
I have just started on a Biddle (Bruce Biddle was a former Commonwealth Games champion) time trial bike - built in Columbus SLX tubing, this is my third funny bike. Biddle frames were rumoured to built for Bruce Biddle by Daccordi. This Biddle (circa 1989) will be built up with double Ambrosio discs, full Suntour Superbe Pro groupset and the Selle Italia Lumbar Support. I was going to use the Dia Compe AGC brakes pictured, but the rear brake bridge is higher than the AGC's reach - so will use Suntour calipers.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Well...so much for a winter project...  

The bike came today and it's _*much*_ better than expected.....I'm going to clean it up a little and touch up some paint...That's about all I need....:thumbsup: 

Here are some pics...more to come after I clean it up and go for a ride this weekend


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> Well...so much for a project...
> 
> The bike came today and it's _*much*_ better than expected.....I'm going to clean it up a little and touch up some paint...That's about all I need....:thumbsup:
> 
> Here are some pics...more to come after I clean it up and go for a ride this weekend


a few more


----------



## scarsgo (May 5, 2008)

WOW! Yeah, it looks MUCH nicer than expected. If you listen closely you should be able to hear the sound of me kicking myself for not buying it. ;-)


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> a few more




hey I heard Panasonic is in trouble, but the US rights were bought and they will be available by direct mail order here as Panasonic USA bikes... 

so what's your real/next winter project?


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

Dave, that was quite a score....amazing! Not only is it in fantastic original condition but you really stole it imo. Very cool indeed.

Not that there is any need to make changes but I'd love to see those Dia-Compe Aero GC brakes on there!


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's a little update on my TT project. The rear disc just arrived and despite it being a french part on an otherwise Japanese build, I think it works ok. I'm still looking for a few parts but I should go together pretty soon.


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

steelisreal2 said:


> Nice project Dave, complete with Shimano Sante ("white is right") and 24" front wheel. They harder to get hold of than the 650c ones. Look forward to seeing it completed.
> 
> VXPRO - beautiful detailing on that 3Rensho
> 
> ...


That will be awesome with dual discs and that Tempo bar is just wild. That is one sweet funny bike project!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

vxpro said:


> Here's a little update on my TT project. The rear disc just arrived and despite it being a french part on an otherwise Japanese build, I think it works ok. I'm still looking for a few parts but I should go together pretty soon.


Did you get that rear disc on eBay? I was looking at one just like it to put on my track bike. From from my research it's a solid alloy disc wheel and not carbon fiber. Is this correct?


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

JaeP said:


> Did you get that rear disc on eBay? I was looking at one just like it to put on my track bike. From from my research it's a solid alloy disc wheel and not carbon fiber. Is this correct?


Yes, it's alloy and therefore quite heavy. There are 2 f/s on ebay now. Mavic introduced both the Challenger (shown) as well as the Comete (carbon) in 1985. The Comete +/- appeared a year later.


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

I purchased this Mavic Comete +/- disc wheel from an online auction for NZD$300.00, it is in mint condition (including track axle and adapter). 
This model of Mavic Comete comes complete with 12 x removable metal weights. Adding weights to the wheel increases the Gyroscopic effect and removing the weights decreases weight of the wheel. Weights can be added in 5 sequences - no weights, 3, 4, 6 or 12.


----------

